# 300 tonight at 12 Point



## alligood729 (Feb 28, 2008)

NO, not me! I had the privilege of shooting next to Steve at the shop tonight and witnessed first hand as he shot a 300 on a vegas face target. It was his first in many attempts on the vegas face, after many 300 scores on a 5 spot target. I shot a measly 280, but ended up in the shoot out with a partner and our combined score won!! Of course, the night I shoot good enough to win, there was only 10 shooters present. Last week there was about 25!! Oh well, at least I won a little gas money,(very little!) But it was fun!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 28, 2008)

alligood,  how does ya'll's shoots work?  We shoot Tuesdays 5 spots and turn in scores.  No payout each night.  I don't even know if there is a payout at the end. My first time shooting spots in a league.


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 29, 2008)

*Wecome to the 300 Club....*

Congrats...They say it get easier.....

Not for me...It has been all down hill.....
Heres a Pic doing it at home in practice...with my Old 3d Bow....C4, Gt X-cutter, 4x extreme..


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> alligood,  how does ya'll's shoots work?  We shoot Tuesdays 5 spots and turn in scores.  No payout each night.  I don't even know if there is a payout at the end. My first time shooting spots in a league.



What we do is, everyone puts in $10 to shoot. 30 arrows, or "ends", 3 arrows at at time at a 3 spot vegas face target. At the end of the 30, all scores are added, and the bottom half of the field's names are drawn from a hat by the top half, starting with the high scorer down. Then, the the two man teams all shoot 2 ends, or 6 arrows, with the lower half of the field handicapped according to what they shot for the 30. Those two scores are added together, and the two highest teams then shoot for the money!  The handicaps are figured by your score off the first 30, for instance, last night, I shot 280 out of 300, and in the shoot off, I had the 9 ring as a handicap, or anything inside the 9 ring counted as a ten. I hope I haven't made it more confusing!! It is a lot of fun, and sometimes we have as many as 25-30 shooters. The pot gets interesting then!! Later!!


----------



## Donzi (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the yardage for these shots?


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

What ya'll need is ole 589 there to keep you motivated....


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds alot more interesting than what we do.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

Donzi said:


> What is the yardage for these shots?





589 said:


> What ya'll need is ole 589 there to keep you motivated....



Donzi, the yardage is 20 on the inside range.

589, we are there every Thursday night, at about 6:30! Come on down!


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> 589, we are there every Thursday night, at about 6:30! Come on down!




I'd love too... but it looks like a "hillary" way of setting the teams.  I'd rather just stand on my own two feet.  Do yall have any money rounds that aren't leagues?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

589 said:


> I'd love too... but it looks like a "hillary" way of setting the teams.  I'd rather just stand on my own two feet.  Do yall have any money rounds that aren't leagues?



It may look like a "Hillary" way of setting the teams, but it works for us, and keeps participation strong. That is the only money rounds we do, but I am sure that anyone of several of us would be willing to take up the challenge and be glad to take your money, just whenever you feel like driving up!


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> It may look like a "Hillary" way of setting the teams, but it works for us, and keeps participation strong. That is the only money rounds we do, but I am sure that anyone of several of us would be willing to take up the challenge and be glad to take your money, just whenever you feel like driving up!



And take my money you would... (after I get stuck with some cousin luvin, knuckle dragin, "bacca" spittin shooter...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

589 said:


> And take my money you would... (after I get stuck with some cousin luvin, knuckle dragin, "bacca" spittin shooter...



Just so you know, the guy that shot the 300 Thurs. night, does like a dip every now and then, although he wasn't partaking then. Oh yeah, he owns the shop too! I'll take him for a partner any day of the week, and another "bacca" chewin dude with the last name of Farmer, can shoot your eyes out from most any stake you chose. Let's see, Danyale, Butch, Scottie, just to name a few, none of those guys chew, and would be glad to go one on one. I seem to recall from a few of your other posts that you seem to have a thing for (or against) "chewers". Everybody's got a little "red" in'em somewhere, even you, so we'll just make sure to have a mop on  site so you don't slip in the spit before you shoot, we don't want any excuses.


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Just so you know, the guy that shot the 300 Thurs. night, does like a dip every now and then, although he wasn't partaking then. Oh yeah, he owns the shop too! I'll take him for a partner any day of the week, and another "bacca" chewin dude with the last name of Farmer, can shoot your eyes out from most any stake you chose. Let's see, Danyale, Butch, Scottie, just to name a few, none of those guys chew, and would be glad to go one on one. I seem to recall from a few of your other posts that you seem to have a thing for (or against) "chewers". Everybody's got a little "red" in'em somewhere, even you, so we'll just make sure to have a mop on  site so you don't slip in the spit before you shoot, we don't want any excuses.




Kinda touchy about the "bacca" chewin ain't you???


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

589 said:


> Kinda touchy about the "bacca" chewin ain't you???



You da one dat keeps bringin' it up!! You mentioned it in the last series of posts months ago about our Thurs. night shoots!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 29, 2008)

ya'll hear that???


It's this thread rolling downhill


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 3, 2008)

Who is the Thread Killer...?  Point him out.....



Congrats to my hero...steve P...

Putting the smack down on some indoor...


----------



## reylamb (Mar 4, 2008)

589 said:


> And take my money you would... (after I get stuck with some cousin luvin, knuckle dragin, "bacca" spittin shooter...



Lookie here 89......aint nothin wrong with us chewies....heck, OBT is still a chewie at heart........and if memory serves me correctly, a chewie was just displaced this year as the state indoor champ, after his 2 year consecutive reign.....and is the reigning state field champ........see, some of us chewies know what we are doing....


----------



## reylamb (Mar 4, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Congrats...They say it get easier.....
> 
> Not for me...It has been all down hill.....
> Heres a Pic doing it at home in practice...with my Old 3d Bow....C4, Gt X-cutter, 4x extreme..



Hey E, I gotta ask.......how do you get a 40 on a Vegas face?????


----------



## 589 (Mar 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Hey E, I gotta ask.......how do you get a 40 on a Vegas face?????



That's what I'm talkin about...  How am I supposed to compete against that whae all I can get is 30 w/3Xs??? 

lol...


----------



## 589 (Mar 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Lookie here 89......aint nothin wrong with us chewies....heck, OBT is still a chewie at heart........and if memory serves me correctly, a chewie was just displaced this year as the state indoor champ, after his 2 year consecutive reign.....and is the reigning state field champ........see, some of us chewies know what we are doing....



What the heck is a OBT???


----------



## reylamb (Mar 4, 2008)

589 said:


> What the heck is a OBT???



Washed up Chevy dealer that was once the leader of the chewies......who is now trying to take over spottie nation......aka onebowtie


----------



## 589 (Mar 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Washed up Chevy dealer that was once the leader of the chewies......who is now trying to take over spottie nation......aka onebowtie



The name sounds like an infection you'd get on your hiney after wading through a briar patch...


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2008)

*ok...ok...There is a Call-Out in this post...*



reylamb said:


> Hey E, I gotta ask.......how do you get a 40 on a Vegas face?????


1. Very diligently....
ok ok...Since you twisted my arm...

320-18...Was a Practice session...

2. Your string was that powerful...It wanted to shoot 4 Shots per end..
So how could I deny..

Smack On:
3. Who is this 589....anyways
Wanted the bounty on 389/I mean 589 at a vegas smack down...
the "yellow belly" has yet to show his/her face or reveal him/herself.  
It is Ok if you are scared...
I just have one question ...
Which shade of yellow are you?
I can see Yellow....Usually there is an "x" in there somewhere.
In your case "x" is the unknown....

LoLSPANKA..

ps. If this post don't get you out I don't know what will...


----------



## 589 (Mar 5, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Smack On:
> 3. Who is this 589....anyways
> Wanted the bounty on 389/I mean 589 at a vegas smack down...
> the "yellow belly" has yet to show his/her face or reveal him/herself.
> ...



Who am I???  Who would you like for me to be?  Perhaps I'm the man in the mirror...  

What shade of yellow?  As long as it ain't GT yellow I could care less...  ROCK ON!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 5, 2008)

589 said:


> Who am I???  Who would you like for me to be?  Perhaps I'm the man in the mirror...
> 
> What shade of yellow?  As long as it ain't GT yellow I could care less...  ROCK ON!!



Still skeered..................................


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2008)

*ok...Smack...done..*

Arighty Then.......Rock On...
CBG?


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 5, 2008)

oooohh, I may just have to cancel my plans.  So I can be a spectator for this!


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 12, 2008)

*hey i might have to come  for this fun*

how do yall do teams,  yall dont go  single competition? what is this about hillary picking teams? feel me in please. its been a few years sincei shot dots, but i think i can find a few arrows.LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 12, 2008)

spotshooter46 said:


> how do yall do teams,  yall dont go  single competition? what is this about hillary picking teams? feel me in please. its been a few years sincei shot dots, but i think i can find a few arrows.LOL



Re-read post #4. Yeah, ole' 589 is the one claiming the "hillary" team picking, but he still ain't showed up yet to back his stuff up. Big E laid the challenge down, but he is still a no show. It is individual comp until the shoot down, and high scorer gets his entry back. This past Thurs, peacock007 shot 298 with 23 X's. It's all fun, and the handicap method of picking teams for the shootdown keeps it interesting for all, and participation high. To have an individual comp would be to confusing for the short time we have on Thursday nights. Tomorrow we might start the 10 target 3D round format, instead of shooting spots, since the time has changed. Concept is the same, 10 targets, low half of scores go in a hat and the high scores draw them out. Come on out, it is fun anyway we shoot!


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 12, 2008)

*ok  cool but............................*

still need directions please


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 12, 2008)

I 20 eastTo Salem Rd. Go across hwy through Chevron Gas Station, down access road..12 pt on right...


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 13, 2008)

*ok  i mean i guess.................*

u assume i know what exit that is, im coming from  macon  make it easy for a old man, give me physical addy, and i will use the gps.thanks


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Piedmont Outdoors

2467 Access Rd
Covington, GA 30016 

Its in the same building.....


----------



## rockdawg (Mar 13, 2008)

The "10 target 3D round format" sounds good to me. What time does it start? 6PM?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2008)

rockdawg said:


> The "10 target 3D round format" sounds good to me. What time does it start? 6PM?



Usually around 6:30 or so, but I don't know yet if we will start that tonight. Since the time has changed, there is a good possibility, but I'll call today and see what the plan is!


----------



## 589 (Mar 13, 2008)

spotshooter46 said:


> how do yall do teams,  yall dont go  single competition? what is this about hillary picking teams? feel me in please. its been a few years sincei shot dots, but i think i can find a few arrows.LOL



When one archer that shoots a good score is teamed with a lesser scoring archer (to share the wealth...lol) that is called a "hillary" team.  Instead of allowing one archer to enjoy the fruits of his hard work, they are teaming that person up because "it's good for all, and encourages participation...".

Same concept as universal health care....  some are good enough to provide... while others are more than happy to "partake"... That's why I coined it a Hillary Team.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2008)

Hillary teaming or not.  It still sounds like fun.

589... I agree with the healthcare part to an extent, but that's for another part of the forum.


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 13, 2008)

*well fun yes i agree, but................*

on that works very hard at beign good at spots ,  and then not winning can get very frustrateing. i guess you still have your good score to hang on too. woudl be nice to have  a spot shoot for those that always shoot a 300, just to see w ho the man is. just the same.i m in for the fun , but i hate hillary, didnt like hur old man  and dont th ink she will do any better, and he was a liar and a cheat, so there you go.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 13, 2008)

*How abot some pics....*

Pics that may put the evening in perspective...
10 Target 3D...at 12 point...

Pic#1..A bet was Made..I can hit that 14 with my eyes closed..
Pic#2 ..Did he hit it?
Pic#3 Awww Let me try...
Pic#4 Lets pull em
Pic #5 We missed it..Lets Try it again next thursday...

10 Target 3D at 12 point continues....


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 13, 2008)

*Da PSE Boys...*

Alli & Robbie Pro Novice shooters...


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Alli & Robbie Pro Novice shoters...



Whoever that guy shooting that orange bow is, needs to shorten the draw on that bow!! Nice pics Big E!!! Oh yeah, me and Danyale won the shootdown over Butch and Chad!! One more oh yeah, for ole' 589, we went to the 3D format this evening, and when the teams are divided up, we shoot at paper 3D kill zone targets, no handicap, all even up. Still lookin' for ya'...............................................


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 13, 2008)

*Semi Pro Shooters...*

Gracing us with their pressence..

"I am not worthy...I am not worthy"
Pic#1...being one with the target...
Pic # 2..Yeah it is that far...Looks like 45 yards to me..

Pic# 3 is Missing in Action....Yeah they Hit the 14 ...

Just ask them what part of the 14 you want them to hit? They can hit it.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 13, 2008)

*f*

Pic#1 My Group shooting the turkey....Barley catching foam...@36 yards
Pic #2 Tight groups....don'task how far....Tight groups one hand pulling...

Congrats


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 14, 2008)

589 said:


> When one archer that shoots a good score is teamed with a lesser scoring archer (to share the wealth...lol) that is called a "hillary" team.  Instead of allowing one archer to enjoy the fruits of his hard work, they are teaming that person up because "it's good for all, and encourages participation...".
> 
> Same concept as universal health care....  some are good enough to provide... while others are more than happy to "partake"... That's why I coined it a Hillary Team.



And yet, still a no show, hmmmmmm.......................


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 14, 2008)

*Leave Ole 589 alone....*



alligood729 said:


> And yet, still a no show, hmmmmmm.......................



We will be sure to see him/her sometime this weekend....
He/She will walk up and say in a loud anouncing voice..
"I am 589! I have come here to kick Butt and take names...Sign up for the whiping"
Tear drops will fall from the sky... 
Flowers will bloom in the Winter... 
Big Deer and Turkeys will loose all desire to be alusive and accept ther fate with honor...

2008 will finally be OK.....


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 14, 2008)

589 said:


> When one archer that shoots a good score is teamed with a lesser scoring archer (to share the wealth...lol) that is called a "hillary" team.  Instead of allowing one archer to enjoy the fruits of his hard work, they are teaming that person up because "it's good for all, and encourages participation...".
> 
> Same concept as universal health care....  some are good enough to provide... while others are more than happy to "partake"... That's why I coined it a Hillary Team.



Ole 589 is a colorful character is he/she not? If the "Hellary" (i know it's mispelled, think about it) way of doing things isn't to your liking, I have no doubt that if you wanted an all out shoot off, there would be no shortage of contestants to sign up. Problem is all you can do is spout off at the mouth. I'm no great shooter, but I can always out shoot someone who never shows up


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 14, 2008)

007peacock said:


> Ole 589 is a colorful character is he/she not? If the "Hellary" (i know it's mispelled, think about it) way of doing things isn't to your liking, I have no doubt that if you wanted an all out shoot off, there would be no shortage of contestants to sign up. Problem is all you can do is spout off at the mouth. I'm no great shooter, but I can always out shoot someone who never shows up



OH MY!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 14, 2008)

*oow!*



007peacock said:


> I'm no great shooter, but I can always out shoot someone who never shows up


Colorful yet transparent...
Cold yet HOT...
Painful...Yes painful........
Now,  That gotta hurt...


----------

